# Water Changes!?



## Brett_Fishman (Jun 14, 2005)

How do you do your water changes? Using a bucket? I'm just curious because I do water changes atleast once a week and I drive my girlfriend nuts spilling water everywhere. I use a siphon that sucks the water to the faucet, but putting the water back is another nightmare! :-( 

Has anyone purchased a Tap Water Filter by Aquarium Pharmaceuticals? Or any Tap Water Filters? Suggestions?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

The reverse-osmosises? A must! 

About the water change. It's easier to uncover the hood. Stand on a chair and pour the water in gradually, Don't rush it or the gravel can be messed up. I used to put the bucket higher than the tank and do the syphon trick to have the water run back into the tank. It's hard when you raise the bucket up anyway. Look out for accidents,


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I hook up a hose


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I use 2.5 gallon water jugs with the hole in the top to let out pressure. I use the hole to trickle the water in as it is proped on top of the tank.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

we use the python syphon hose, you hook it up right to the sink and it'll suck the water our and fill it back up for you, you just have to add dechlorinator and get the temp. set right. We invested in this because my boyfriend got more water on the floor then he did in the tank :-D


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

also i forgot to mention that it is much quicker with the python


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

I concur with Fishfreaks. I also use a python to clean my tanks. Unless you have to age your water or mix it with RO water, a python is the way to go. Even if you do have to age or mix your water, a python is still great for syphoning out the water when you clean it. I can't imagine cleaning my 100 gal. tank every week and carrying 5 gallon buckets of water out the door! I don't think I'd have the tank long since I do 50% water changes. I think Big Al's carries pythons at a good price. Lee also makes a similar product that might even be cheaper.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The Tap Water Purifier from Aq. Pharm. is a pretty good product, but not without it's problems. It's slow, and the little fiber separator pad on the bottom comes loose if you try to make it go any faster.

As for water changes, I take the lid off, and scoop the water out with a small bucket which I then dump into a big bucket. If the gravel needs cleaning I just siphon the gravel into the big bucket. To refill, I pour the new water into the tank using the big bucket or the gallon jugs holding the water I use.

Make sure the heater is unplugged and cooled off before dropping the water level in the tank!!!
My tapwater is not suitable for use, so I don't use a Python, but I would if I had decent tapwater.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

How exactly does a python work? I am at least 25 feet from my kitchen sink. Also, do you need to thread it onto the faucet in order for it to work, or do you fill it from the sink?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well mr moby go here http://www.pythonproducts.com/replacem.htm. theres a plastic piece that goes onto the faucet, and you hook the hose up to that piece. at the bottom of the hookup there is a piece that you pull down to suck out the water, and you turn and push it back up to fill the sink


----------



## Brett_Fishman (Jun 14, 2005)

I use something similar to the Python no spill, but made by another company. My problem isn't getting the water out, it de-chlorinizing and de-chlormining the water going in. I'd love to reverse water flow and push water back in, but it's chlorinated tap water! hah.

That's why I was looking for a tap water filter, but I'd hate to have a slow water flow when filling a 46 or 100 gal tank. Does anyone know of any other 'tap water' filters? Links would be fantastic.


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3910&N=2004+113159

python kit online


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

how do you get the temprature right?


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info.......I can't use my kitchen sink, but with a 50 ft one I can utilize my shower. The real kicker is I had one of these that came with my tank, and I threw it out like a moron.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Not to sound like I am bragging,
I use a gravel vac and 2 5g buckets, I get the vac started, clean what gravel I can
with my w/c amount being removed, take it to the bathroom and dump it in the crapper, then when I reach my %, I fill them in the tub and carry them back to the tank, just down a small haulway and around the living room to the tank, then add my declor goopy and let them sit for a min, then dump them in, carefull to rest them easy on the side as I dump them, I use my left hand to hold the bottom of the bucket and dump at the same time, while I use my right hand to let the water dump on so not to mess up the bottom of the tank, plants ect ect, then if needed, I wait a couple days to do the filters so not to shock the cycle to much at one time.
Then pretty much the same thing for every tank......I spill a very little amount of water, more like few drops here and there, nothing big.


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

Brett_Fishman said:


> I use something similar to the Python no spill, but made by another company. My problem isn't getting the water out, it de-chlorinizing and de-chlormining the water going in. I'd love to reverse water flow and push water back in, but it's chlorinated tap water! hah.
> 
> That's why I was looking for a tap water filter, but I'd hate to have a slow water flow when filling a 46 or 100 gal tank. Does anyone know of any other 'tap water' filters? Links would be fantastic.


Brett,
You add the dechlor just before or as your tap water is being added to the tank. I have been doing it this way for years with not one fatality. Just pour it in the stream of water going back in. And as for the temp., many folks just feel their tank water, and then adjust at your faucet until if feels right. I live in Florida and usually hook mine up to the outside hose, but in the winter time, I sometimes have to use the kitchen sink. If you can at least hook your python up to your hose to drain the water as you clean your gravel, it's a great fertilizer for your plants!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i hold a thermometer under the running water in the sink until the temp is just right, and as it comes out the other end throughout the waterchange, i still check the temp just to make sure its alright. and yes as gunnie said, you can add the dechlorinator as you go along.


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

I don't know if it is worth it,
how do you do the temp and conditioner it?


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

sorry engnore the last post,


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

how do you change the temp if it is too cold.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

j55 said:


> how do you change the temp if it is too cold.


shooting from the hip... add warm water?

sry, couldn't resist.

I have a python, and it's a great purchase. however, i'm a tree huggin hippie at heart, and there is a lot of wasted water when using the siphon function. tap water purifiers and RO units waste a lot of water to get a little bit of good water.

I've got 8x 5 gallon buckets, 4 of them are used for water changes. I have sand in my tank so sweeps are ineffective unless i just graze the top of the sand, otherwise i'd suck up all the sand.

I use a 5 foot long, 1" hose to remove the water, and it does it quickly. I line up the four buckets next to the tank. I've got 4 beach towels lain from the tank to the sink so there's minimal cleanup. I can remove 20 gallons of water in less than 2 minutes.

temp is first checked by hand and double checked with thermometer in the bucket. by the time the 3rd bucket is full i can get a good temp read on the 1st bucket. Dechlrinator is added and a brief swoosh by hand to help the chemical mix. There's also another advantage to sticking your hand in the bucket but i forget exactly what, and no it's not to remove that booger. then pour into tank slowly, as mentioned above.

the first week i would just use the python to fill the tank and then add chemicals... -smacks forehead- ... but i was hindering the nitrogen cycle by doing that, and hindering other aspects in the tank like the fishes health.


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

yeah I guesed that but if it goes straight from the tap to the tank...


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

how do you do a "gravel vac" with sand?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

j55 said:


> I don't know if it is worth it,
> how do you do the temp and conditioner it?


 if you dont have small tanks, then it is definatly worth it


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

euRasian32 said:


> I have a python, and it's a great purchase. however, i'm a tree huggin hippie at heart, and there is a lot of wasted water when using the siphon function. tap water purifiers and RO units waste a lot of water to get a little bit of good water.


I didn't think you lost water using RO or tap purifiers (like the Brita or PUR screw ons).


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

just a quick question, can I only have one leopard bush fish in a 47 gallon, due to territoriality?


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

j55 said:


> yeah I guesed that but if it goes straight from the tap to the tank...


Just make sure the desired temp has been reached before you start adding to the tank/sticking the python in to fill. A degree or two shouldn't have an impact on a larger tank, but it will change the overall tanks' temp in smaller tanks.



j55 said:


> how do you do a "gravel vac" with sand?


you don't because it's not necessary. if you've got sand and you're doing a water change and you see a big turd... sweep it up. about every third or fourth water change i sift through the sand with my hand to disrupt any possible debris, but there's hardly any in my tank due to the current. it's just a precaution.



blixem said:


> I didn't think you lost water using RO or tap purifiers (like the Brita or PUR screw ons).


I'm not sure about the "tap water purifier", so i'll retract that part of my statement. i don't know about the screw on's that you're referring to.

as far as RO units...there is a significant amount of wasted water with RO units. just and EXAMPLE: nevermind the example, i'll find a reliable source...
Here we go. Approximately 90% of water is rejected or wasted, some units feed a seperate membrane reducing loss waste water. So in a RO unit that doesn't utilize these extra membranes - 10 gallons out of a 100, is distilled, where as 90 gallons has been wasted.

Rejected water (90%+) is either discarded, or used to feed another RO membrane. Rejected water from the second membrane is either rejected or used to feed a third and final membrane. If multiple membranes are employed, product water is increased and waste or rejected water is reduced.


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

I have a 55 gallon tank and my tap water has to be aged so i have a 35 gallon rubbermaid container that i fill up right next to my tank and treat the water the night before. I also have two 25 gallon containers i use to syphon or vac the water out into. When i have removed the % of water i need i place a pump made for a garden fountain into the 35 gallon container of treated water and pump it into the top of the tank. I used some clear hose i bought from lowes and a u shaped tube made for a washing machine so i can hook it to the edge of the tank. It works great and all of the containers fit into each other along with the pump and hose for storage. Whole setup cost about $40 and makes my life ALLOT easier!!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

j55 said:


> how do you do a "gravel vac" with sand?


With sand, just don't let the vac touch it... lift up above the subtrate about 10 cm... and place it in an angle of 75-45 degree is better tahan 90 degree


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The Pur & Brita units don't really do very much, but they don't waste water. The Tap Water Purifier also does not waste water, and it produces very good product water, but with the disadvantages of slow speed and the fact that the cartridges don't last very long. I forget at the moment, but they're only good for like 200 gallons or so per cartridge. RO's produce very good water, and a lot of it, but they produce an unconscionably obscene amount of wastewater.

That's why I use bottled spring & distilled water from WalMart.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i do mine every other day, 20-30%, i used to have buckets but then when i filled a 55g and drained it to clean it, then filled it again to discover the water treatment stuff i had recently bought was bad, i had to redrain it and gave in to the python with extension. I can now do WC's in 15mins on 10 tanks with g/f running the faucet.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> i do mine every other day, 20-30%, i used to have buckets but then when i filled a 55g and drained it to clean it, then filled it again to discover the water treatment stuff i had recently bought was bad, i had to redrain it and gave in to the python with extension. I can now do WC's in 15mins on 10 tanks with g/f running the faucet.


awesome isnt it???


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol for sure, i live in a big complex so microbubbles never really been a problem for me in winter either. Only tank that takes longer to do water changes on, is the SW tank as i need to damn near match temp exactly on it, as the FW dont need to be exactly on won't hurt to be some off. Some fish actually spawn if water change is done with slightly cool water.(kinda simulates a rainy season, where cooler water from snow melting or whatever which is the season for breeding to some)


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

when water comes out of mytank it is FREEZING, really cold honestly, sometimes unberable almost,
how do I change this???


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

j55 said:


> when water comes out of mytank it is FREEZING, really cold honestly, sometimes unberable almost,
> how do I change this???


What do you mean? The water is freezing? Is that the temp of your tank too? Or the climate is too terrible that freezes a bucket of water as it's posed out of the heated tank?
Sorry I didn't get it


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i dont exactly understand what you mean either. if you dont have a heater get one


----------

